# My new lens!!



## nerwin (Dec 21, 2016)

Haha! I made you look! 

Monday was my birthday and so my brother got me this lens mug, I thought it was pretty cool so I put some really hot water in it and went out in the cold and took some pictures. 

All taken with my D610 + Tamron 28-75 2.8


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 21, 2016)

HAPPY   BIRTHDAY !!!!!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 21, 2016)

oh nice!  I've been enjoying my 24-105 f/4!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 21, 2016)

i noticed the red ring...wont you need an adapter for that?


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 21, 2016)

All the best for you next year! Make it mean something!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 21, 2016)

Cool gift. I may have to ask Santa for one of those


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 21, 2016)

also available in nikon mount:

Camera Lens Mugs - Nikon or Canon?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2016)

Cool pics! Oh, and Happy Birthday to you as well.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 21, 2016)

Does your mug focus to infinity?


----------



## nerwin (Dec 22, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Does your mug focus to infinity?



It doesn't have infinity coffee.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 22, 2016)

I got one of those last week...  Lid sucks though.... Happy birthday skinny man

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## nerwin (Dec 22, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I got one of those last week...  Lid sucks though.... Happy birthday skinny man
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



I agree, the lid does suck. It really has no purpose except for making it look like a real lens from a distance.

What is funny though is the fact the manufacturer even put the filter size on the bottom of the lid where the cap would be. Thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2016)

These are the kind of coffee cups some tweaker would break into your rig for!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 23, 2016)

Derrel said:


> These are the kind of coffee cups some tweaker would break into your rig for!



Omg I didn't even think of that!  I ordered one for myself. It'll just have to stay at home.


----------

